# Old abandoned pig farm off the A50 Derby



## The Pirate (May 31, 2008)

This was my first ever explore and the accompanying photos are taken only with an old point and click thing i`ve got for work.

I first saw this farm about 12 or 13 years ago and went inside ... it was quite decrepit even then but the upstairs floors were solid concrete at the time and to be honest i was quite surprised them mostly gone now.

Anyway here`s the pics they aren`t much really as the inside has been totally gutted for anything that is worth a penny...even to the point where some toe-rag has chased all the electric wire out of the walls !


----------



## Kaputnik (May 31, 2008)

an odd place, you can almost smell it!
when i'm off to the coast at mablethorpe, to go kite buggying i go past a pigfarm near the A46 and you can always tell the wind direction by the point you start to smell the place!


----------



## thompski (May 31, 2008)

Nice to see this old Farm again, I wasn't brave enough to go inside the farmhouse but sure looks interesting! Looks better in spring then it did when I went earlier this year.


----------



## The Pirate (May 31, 2008)

Thompski did you notice that this loft or whatever it is...






Is only accessible through the door with the bike hanging out of it ??

What`s it like in there then eh ??


----------



## thompski (May 31, 2008)

Seems a bit out of reach even if I had noticed it!

Wasn't its abandonment to do with the construction of the A50?


----------



## The Pirate (May 31, 2008)

thompski said:


> Wasn't its abandonment to do with the construction of the A50?



Yeah there were a few old houses and buildings that got bought out if the owners didn`t want to be living right next to a new busy dual cariageway and this was one of them....Although it was still up for sale up to 3 or 4 years after the road was finished and even then it was priced at £250,000 !! it has an acre and a half of land with it.
Dunno how much it could be worth now though..


----------



## ricasso (May 31, 2008)

Hello S O, very intresting report, nice to see the contrast between old and new architecture.
that old camara takes a pretty good photo as well !, well done


----------



## Foxylady (May 31, 2008)

Great place this, SO. Love the arched throughways and the circular window...lovely wooden beams too. Good stuff!


----------



## johno23 (May 31, 2008)

This is a moody old place,we have been a couple of times and it seems to get into worse disrepair each time I see it.The house is a bit unsafe and dodgy inside in parts but with common sense its ok.

For interest etc it is called FOX COVERT FARM" and there are some reports on here about it also.
nice work,you got some good unusual shots there


----------



## Keep out! (May 6, 2009)

*1 Year on.*

I took these pics the other week, a year on from the Pirates original thread.

Rather interestingly we seemed to take some very similar shots, here are mine for a comparison a year on.


----------



## The_Revolution (May 6, 2009)

PIG FARM!!!!

I hope you're heading for quarantine


----------



## Trudger (May 6, 2009)

great report KO, someone has finally cut down the poor hanged bike !
I've got to get over there with my little telescopic ladder and get some shots in that loft !

T


----------



## Keep out! (May 6, 2009)

Let me know if you come this way Trudger.

Looking at both mine and Pirates pics one might assume I went there and took the same shots on purpose but let me assure you I didn't. 

I like the way the stella can in the shower is in exactly the same place. Stella is my drink of choice.


----------



## james.s (May 6, 2009)

Woah! The house is falling in two. This is the one near Aston Hall, isn't it?


----------



## Keep out! (May 6, 2009)

aye it be. There is this pig place plus a two houses very nearby plus the animal experiment place one does not go to and the almost lived in house you've seen the video of. All within 3 miles of here.


----------



## lio112 (May 7, 2009)

*drive*

I've gone past it several times when going to the "heavily chaved" Aston hall. Next time me and my friends are in the area we'll go take a look and a few photos


----------



## thompski (May 7, 2009)

I reckon it'd look good at night, light painted


----------



## james.s (May 7, 2009)

thompski said:


> I reckon it'd look good at night, light painted



With Ashless's ghost buster, from the comfort of your own living room


----------



## Krypton (May 7, 2009)

I love the funky brickwork. Do you think it was intentional?


----------



## james.s (May 7, 2009)

>



This funky brickwork?
Yeah, that's intentional, ventilation.


----------



## Krypton (May 8, 2009)

james.s said:


> This funky brickwork?
> Yeah, that's intentional, ventilation.



Its brill... in fact i just love that whole wall - dunno why though!


----------

